# R I Diculous.....lol



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

So this morning I went out and made some rounds to find each of the CDTs to visually account for and give a quick look to make sure all good as I usually do...and everyone accounted for and some food piles left for each...then I get to Haus yard who has the largest yard and so sometimes it takes a moment to locate...so after looking in all regular hang outs no Haus? So I figure I am just blind and decide to turn his sprinkler on (this usually gets him heading into the open to see what's going in) and nothing....so I am not worried that something was wrong just figured he is in the tall vegetation or blending in with the desert watching and laughing at me...so decided will check on him again later....so as I turn and head for the house and my hand rests on the door handle my brains yells...hey, what was that?

Here is where he was....lol....I always have my cell with me out in the yard incase I need it (kinda my own life alert....hahahaaaa) so thought I would share....


----------



## wellington (May 22, 2012)

LOL I think he needs the life alert LOL  Is that a table he is stuck on? So funny, just haning around.


----------



## JoesMum (May 22, 2012)

It's comforting to know that Joe isn't the only tort lacking common sense


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 22, 2012)

I had mine in a temporary enclosure this weekend that I had made with logs, under supervision of course. He kept climbing over a low spot and face planting the first 3 times then he figured out the right angle of approach. I should have taken video.


----------



## sportychick (May 22, 2012)

Lol  glad ya found him. What a weird place to climb hehe


----------



## tyrs4u (May 22, 2012)

Lmao. My Missy does that ... cute


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

It is an old metal frame bench that is old and worn out and I was going to toss it a few times but then I noticed he would lay under it for the shade and the view....so he must have been trying to go over that cross bar piece and well as you can see mis judged the angle...lol....his little legs were just relaxed hanging there....the good thing is he would have been shaded there until about 3pm when the late sun would have caused him either some extreme heat or just enough heat to motivate him to get to flopping till he knocked himself loose....lol or I came around for rounds later in the day.....glad he did not to be there humiliated for the fast little rabbits to see...lol...


----------



## tortadise (May 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## terryo (May 22, 2012)

It's hard to get depressed when you have a few torts around. They're always give us a laugh.


----------



## lisalove (May 22, 2012)

Haha!!!
Come on...clearly Haus was practicing for his Olympics gymnastic routine!
He was waiting for you to witness the perfect dismount!
GO FOR THE GOLD BUDDY!


----------



## l0velesly (May 22, 2012)

Silly old man!


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

> Come on...clearly Haus was practicing for his Olympics gymnastic routine!
> He was waiting for you to witness the perfect dismount!
> GO FOR THE GOLD BUDDY!



Oh my!!! I would have literally needed him to call 911 to come revive me from hysterical laughter....that was a fun visual, thank you....lololololol


----------



## lisalove (May 22, 2012)

ascott said:


> > Come on...clearly Haus was practicing for his Olympics gymnastic routine!
> > He was waiting for you to witness the perfect dismount!
> > GO FOR THE GOLD BUDDY!
> 
> ...





Glad I could reciprocate-you crack me up often!!!!!


----------



## bigred (May 22, 2012)

4 Wheelin hes needs a tort helmet


----------



## Laura (May 22, 2012)

it must be in the air.. my DT climbed over the wall ... i had to repair it and make something different.. I found him by following his trail thru the tall grass.. good thing i went out there.. cuz right after.. it was mowing time... yikes!


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

> 4 Wheelin hes needs a tort helmet




http://www.chumpysclipart.com/illus...turtle_with_a_colorful_shell_wearing_a_helmet


----------



## bigred (May 22, 2012)

ascott said:


> > 4 Wheelin hes needs a tort helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny


----------

